# Undecided, Help



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

Well I went to the fun shop this morning and they had a pm9, and a cw9, but no p9 and I couldn't make up my mind between the larger cw9 and the pm9, I would like to see a p9 also, right now I carry a Glock 19 in a MTAC, I use my Glock for CCW and the range, and I'm not sure if the pm9 or even the p9 is a good gun for the range, are they fun guns to shoot at the range?? or are they strictly for the business of CCW ??
any opinions anyone?? What to do, What to do..........


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

My P9 was always a real nice shooter. Very accurate and tame for such a small, and lightweight gun. When I looked at the size of the P9/CW9 vs the size of the PM 9, I chose the P9, becuase I felt that having the handle that much longer, made for a more accurate and manageable gun.


----------



## jimjack (Nov 25, 2009)

I carry a PM9. Very concealable. It's fun to shoot at the range. Very accurate weapon. 

I have a Glock 26, which is a bit larger, that I feel is a little for fun to shoot at the range.

A buddy just purchased a CW9 which he conceals easily and loves.


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

By reading these posts about the quality of Karhs, I'm getting closer to actually buying one.

Whats up with the one year warranty? Is that true?


----------



## jlentz (Apr 4, 2009)

I believe Kahrs have a 5 year warranty.


----------

